# 编码问题-请在此跟贴 | 編碼問題-請在此跟帖

## EricHsu

关于版面的编码, 有问题的在此提出, 能解答的朋友也请在此回答, 非常感谢  :Smile: 

----------

## Hauser

建議置頂帖子的標題用中英雙語以引起注意！

----------

## liuspider

could the admin of this forum modify the header for this forum? I think the header should specify the encoding (UTF-8) explicitly.

----------

## songhero

在个人资料里面的论坛语言选择Chinese[Simplified]

自己的浏览器选择自动识别语言就行了

----------

## akar

 *ian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [forums-announce] Chinese forum established
> 
> @akar: I'll have a look at this.
> ...

 

以上是 ian 在招聘中文論譠版主貼內，宣佈中文論譠正式成立時的留言。

他己經知道現在中文論譠有關編碼的問題，相信好快會有好消息！！

這些日子就麻煩大家做多些功夫，先手工設定 Browser的編碼 為 UTF-8。

 :Wink: 

----------

## liuspider

 *songhero wrote:*   

> 在个人资料里面的论坛语言选择Chinese[Simplified]
> 
> 自己的浏览器选择自动识别语言就行了

 

多谢，正是这个

我已经习惯了英文界面了，所以没有试过这个语言选择

不过我觉得论坛默认也应该是UTF-8...

----------

## lucida

改成默认utf8比较好

http头加一行的事情，这也应该是标准做法

现在这个太麻烦了，我不喜欢用中文界面

这样每次发贴总要记得选一次编码。。。

----------

## xiaosuo

 *lucida wrote:*   

> 改成默认utf8比较好
> 
> http头加一行的事情，这也应该是标准做法
> 
> 现在这个太麻烦了，我不喜欢用中文界面
> ...

 

在head中声明utf8就好了

我也支持这么作的。

----------

## songhero

apache服务器本身应该已经在http协议头上做了utf8的标记，所以不须要html头上再重复

----------

## akar

 *Quote:*   

> 在 apache 伺服器，（http的表頭上加 utf-8的編碼資訊）？？

 

大家可有想到其它論譠的使用者，不需要utf-8編碼的要求。 :Smile: 

----------

